# club near athens, ga?



## spennel (Feb 7, 2008)

if anyone knows of a club within an hour driving of athens, or has a some sort of bunk house if farther, please let me know, cheers, sam


----------



## jfrazier (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam My father has a club just in side Greene County off Hwy 77
Call him and he can show you the property 
Willie 706-344-7899


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 20, 2008)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club is looking for several new members for the 2008 season. We have 1249 acres with planted pines, some hardwoods and mature pines, feed plots, cut over, and a good road system. Our dues will be $700 and if you get your dues in by March 1st you will be able to Turkey and Deer hunt in 2008. Please move on this quickly by calling Doug at 678-947-0631 or Brad at 404-725-1584. We are a QDM club. This year we took two really nice bucks, a 9 pointer and a 12 pointer, plus 4 other smaller bucks. This lease is located off of highway 378 @ 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA. You can also email Doug at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Mar 4, 2008)

*Club near Athens*

I am starting a club in Elbert County.  We have approx. 900 acres.  We will have 24 members and the dues will be $400.00 per member.  Unfortunately we will not be offering a campground, but there are some available within a mile or two.  Most of the property backs up to Lake Russell. PM for more info.


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try this site www.douglascountyhunting.com I am a member and it has over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia. The two bigger tracts are in Taliferro County and Waco, GA. Dues are only 550/year and include your family. I have some aerial shots of the land I can email you if you are interested. If you would like to join we are looking for 20-30 members this year. If we get our 20-30 member range the club (I heard) is looking at picking up another 2000+/- in Hancook county.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner
ChadSkinner@charter.net
678-617-9342


----------



## msegars23 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have a great club in Greene county, i live in Madison County and it takes me about 40 min to get there so I should be a little closer for you if you are interested!  We have 2000 acres and the club is managed very well!


----------



## bowman69 (Jan 26, 2009)

*club with three club house rooms open*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. Bucks are 6 point or better. No deer or hog dog hunting. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend.
Club Rules

1. No drinking in the field or before going out into the field. 

2. Stay off surrounding club property.

3. Once in a while guests ok. Guest hunters must use your stands.

4. No dogs for hunting hog or deer.

5. No cutting trees down.

6. No duck hunting during deer season.

7. Each club member’s spouse and children are included in fees.

8. Each paying member can have two stands; children can have one stand each up to two
children. If a child is under the age of 12 years old they need to hunt close to you. (It’s 
the law)

9. Stands should be 150 yards from other members. All stand moving and lane cutting
must be done before bow season. Do not use someone else’s stands without 
permission. All stands must be marked on the map.

10. There will be a club board, made up of members, which will help fix problems.
Anyone that keeps breaking rules or causing problems will be 
asked to leave the club, we are here to have a good time !


----------



## Pat Tria (Jan 27, 2009)

We're looking for a few good people to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and the property also has a beaver pond. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We hang our hats in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. Annual dues is $1100. Respond via e-mail at tria1@juno.com.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 27, 2009)

*warren county*

getting a club together in warren county property is 1040 ac consisting of approxmatly 15 year old pines and younger with large hard wood bottoms along creek with good interior roads for more info call Ron Harris @706-4246544
or Bill Cash @ 678-6170741 looking to have 15 members total
we are looking for bigger bucks
$ 850 Dues will show land upon request


----------



## pipe welder (Jan 29, 2009)

msegars23 said:


> We have a great club in Greene county, i live in Madison County and it takes me about 40 min to get there so I should be a little closer for you if you are interested!  We have 2000 acres and the club is managed very well!



I am intrested how much and were is club located.


----------

